# Photoshop CS3 Banner help!



## animation4me

Hi,
I'm new to the forum so if i am posting in the wronge place please let me know.
I need help with PhotoShop CS3. My boss gave me this animated banner today & said resize it to 300x250. But, how? He just said figure it out & I have to have it to him by tomorrow.
But, how do i get the background image to look the same & not be all stretched out? How do I change the front size? I know nothing & he is being a total jurk!
Any help as to where to go to find this info or how to do it would be great.
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## Niniel

It depends how he gave it to you. If it'S the raw file, with layers, you might be able to resize everything.

If it's just the .gif file you either have to redo the whole animation in the new size or tryo to go with image/image size and enter the new dimension in the menu... Keep the "constrain proportion" checkbox checked to avoid having it stretched (but you might not be able to have the exact size you need by doing so)


----------



## animation4me

Thanks for your help!
He gave it to me in a rar file is guess? It opens in Photoshop & does show layers. I tryed to resize t but everything stretches. I also tryed it with the constrains proportion locked & unlocked?
I spent hours on this thing. i just started redoing the whole thing. But, my problem was that the background stretches? I could redo the text & everything else fine. But, the only background image I have is the layer on the current banner at a smaller size.
Anyway, I gave up after 11m and sent him an email.
But, I wold still like to be able to figure it out.
Thanks again for your help!


----------

